
Why Is Everything So Hideous? - samsolomon
https://newrepublic.com/article/148209/everything-hideous
======
robotsquidward
I agree, why?

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/robotsquidward/public-
asse...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/robotsquidward/public-
assets/master/photos/new-republic-screenshot.png)

